

First Android device certified for secure DoD communications - reverend_gonzo
http://defensesystems.com/articles/2011/10/28/disa-approves-first-andriod-device-for-dod.aspx

======
bryanlarsen
Everybody made fun of the Streak because its 5" screen made it too large for a
phone and too small for a tablet. But now that many people have become
accustomed and have started to like large screens on their phone, the new 'it'
phones have 4.5" screens.

